# How many years using the mac?



## PowermacG4_450 (Sep 16, 2002)

Im VERY interested to learn how many years you all have used a mac.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm 20 years old. I've used macs since my Elementary school got an LCII, I believe in my third or fourth grade... Could have been 5th... Before that, I was using Apple IIC's. The first computer I purchased was a Quadra 605. It was top o' the line with it's 100 meg hard drive and 66 mhz processor. 

Yay!


----------



## OmegaMan (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PowermacG4_450 _
> *Im VERY interested to learn how many years you all have used a mac. *



When I was in *thinking back* grade 5, we got a apple IIe in our class.  Odelle lake....oregon trail....where in the world is carmen san diego...ah yes....old school!   

But as for actual macs.....well, I've been using them since the Mac SE.....


----------



## kommakazi (Sep 16, 2002)

Ever since my parents bought a Mac SE-30 top of the line brand new. I have for as long as I can even rememeber. I'm only 17 (born in 1985) but remember playing games like Dark Castle and Iago and Reader Rabbit or painting pictures and printing them on our dot-matrix printer on the thing since the dawn of my memory. Been a Mac addict ever since, so basically my whole life.


----------



## Zaphod_B (Sep 17, 2002)

since three months and very happy with in


----------



## profx (Sep 17, 2002)

Horay for dark castle!!!!  eeeeeek  awk awk awk.   That game was WICKED, i loved it.

Ive had a Mac since the beginning of time.  The first one i can remember is a Macintosh SE (just like the old startup pic pre 10.2) 10" B&W screen finder 6.x
we had one before that but i cant remember what it was.  My parents picked out the Mac because it had a better screen!!


I still got this little beauty.  Starts up in no time.  Fans getting a bit noisy these days!!  Ran dark castle like a dream!!

The Mac SE
CPU: MC68000
CPU speed: 8 Mhz
Floppy: 1 800k 3.25"
HD: about 20Mb
Monitor: 1 bit (Black & White) 512x342
Min System 6.0.3
introduced: March 1987
terminated: October 1990





_______
My dad still uses his Powerbook 180c for email and wordprocessing, it was released in 1993.  Still goes like a charm, apple perfected the art of making the computer sleep AND wakeup a good 10 years ago!!

CPU: MC68030
CPU speed: 33 Mhz
Floppy: 1.44 MB SuperDrive
HD: 80Mb
Screen: Active Matrix 10" 4 bit (16 Grays) 640x400 (180)
Min System Software: 7.1






_________
And my iMac 400 G3.

I have had many others but these are the ones i still have.

http://www.apple-history.com


----------



## karavite (Sep 17, 2002)

Ah, you youngsters are helping me recall so many fond memories of lost loves:

SE
Classic 2
Quadra 660 AV (the best ever! - for its time)
Powerbook 140b
Newton 110 (I don't care what they say - it was ahead of its time)
7100
iMac - original
G4 450

Of course, I can't forget my Amigas, but that is another story.


----------



## hazmat (Sep 17, 2002)

Hmm, well I chose 0-5 since I have had my G4, and first Mac, since last Nov.  All because of OS X.  But, we did have Apple IIe's in high school.  Should I count that?  That would have been about 16 years ago.


----------



## dtmdoc (Sep 17, 2002)

i have a similar experience.  i have been using the mac
since dec '01 when i purchased a 867 quicksilver.  however
my first experience with apple was back in 84 i think, when i
got my second computer ever.... an apple //c.


oh and an ex girlfriend in college had a mac classic, which
i used even though i was into pcs at that point.


----------



## RSplash40 (Sep 17, 2002)

My first mac I owned was a SE, however we hooked up 9 macs(512's?) to a SE/30 in our HS lab, along side the 20 or so Apple IIe's long before that.

First Apple - II, II plus, IIe.

Have since owned, SE/30, II, IIci, IIfx, IIsi, Centris 650, 7100, 8100,  and my current mac is  a beige G3/266.

Of course, it has many mods to it.  That would make it about  16-17 years on macs.


----------



## bubbajim (Sep 17, 2002)

Back in '87...  The ol' SE was quite a beauty.

I remember my addictions:

Dark Castle
Falcon
Leather Goddess of Phobos

That was the time I realized that I wanted to do networking.. when I got my SE and my friends SE hooked up via localtalk to play Falcon Flight Simulator.

Memories...


----------



## RSplash40 (Sep 17, 2002)

Anyone remember Uninvited?  That was my fix.  Still have it somewhere.

--mike


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Sep 17, 2002)

I still play Return to Zork (i think it is) on our old SE. Yay text adventures!


----------



## evildan (Sep 17, 2002)

Apple II Plus (color) was my first introduction into the Apple world. I've been with them ever since.

I used to play Load Runner most of the time, but I also lost many hours to programming in BASIC.

I still have some floppy disks in my parent's house somewhere. I'll have to hunt them down the next time I visit.


----------



## kommakazi (Sep 17, 2002)

Spelunx! That owned though it barely ran on the SE!


----------



## RSplash40 (Sep 17, 2002)

I still ahve a number of my apple 2 floppies as well.  How about Karateka?


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Sep 17, 2002)

I was a die hard mac basher until I used my roomates mac 6 years ago.  Even at 75 Mhz it was faster than my 233 PI.  Around that time was the first time I was introduced to NEW apple hardware.  we watched the macworld webcast giving the world the first look at the B&W G3.  3 months after that I had one sitting on my desk. I've been in love ever since.


----------



## evildan (Sep 17, 2002)

I had Karateka as well!

I forgot about it until just now...


----------



## yoyo1234 (Sep 17, 2002)

Been using the Mac since 1986. Everything from a 512Ke, IIci, IIfx, IIsi, LC LCII, SE, SE/30, 7200, Beige G3, B&W G3, G4, iMac 333 and iBook.


----------



## mindbend (Sep 17, 2002)

My first Mac was an SE in '87. They were practically giving them away for $3,000.
Before that it was an Apple II. I still have them both and will keep them forever.


----------



## toast (Sep 17, 2002)

First Mac: Performa 5400/160 (still at my parents' place, excellent desktop machine)

Second Mac: iMac G3/500 (actual, perfect thing  )

Third Mac: anything fast and nice to look at  (future ! )


----------



## jsepeta (Sep 17, 2002)

I guess for better or for worse I have most of you beat. My dad works at Notre Dame (go Irish!) and we were one of the first 12 universities in the country to get the Mac. My brother and I were excited to get a computer for the home, but were sadly disappointed that the Mac didn't have color or a built-in BASIC compiler like the Apple II's we had been using for a couple of years. It took a while for me to "get" how important the Mac was -- but my dad knew right away that it changed EVERYTHING. Being the alpha geek that he is, he'd keep the 128k Mac chugging away for weeks at a time running mathematical equations in MacPascal or Microsoft's BASIC for the Mac (I just donated the diskettes & BASIC manuals this year). We still have the casette tutorial and MacWrite/MacPaint package, but alas, the 128k Mac was upgraded to a Plus in '89 and up to 4MB RAM/100GB HD in '90, and was sold to a buddy of mine for maybe $100 (along with a MIDI interface, MIDIBasic, and EZ Vision) in '93 when I bought a MacII (which was promptly upgraded to 20 MB RAM and a 33mhz 030). Last I heard, my buddy called collect from Mexico city -- I think the Mac died in a blaze of glory, but there was no way I was about to take a collect phone call from the guy because he only made me a partial payment before leaving the country.

Now, several Macs later, I'm running a dual 500 G4 / 1.5GB RAM / 2 * 60GB HD along with a ton of USB devices, Jaguar, and 100% working MacOS 9.22. Here comes my gripe...

I like OSX, but I'm frustrated. When Emagic dropped support for VSTi, they dropped support for over $1500 worth of plugins I've purchased the last 2 years. And Digidesign & Microtek are taking FOREVER to release OSX drivers for my Digi001 and scanner, respectively. To be perfectly honest, without the ability to boot back into OS9, I'd have more luck running my peripherals from a PeeCee. Thank Goodness I don't have to count on compatibility mode, which is far too slow for MIDI.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 18, 2002)

I started using macs on system 6 when i was a freshman in highschool which was 89.  I have been using apples since the IIe with that great monochrome screen.  just to be picky macs were introduced in 84 and apple was around before that. i currently have only 4 macs, but in total i have had 14 macs (plus the ones i have had at work that i do not actually own) and 1 PC which was an old gateway used for a very specific purpose for a short time and then i got rid of it.  i find this interesting.  i know someone that still has a Lisa, for those of you oldies that know what that is.  I still have every operating system for the mac on disk from 6.0.3 through X.1.5 and they are legal too.

jeffo


----------



## mniessen (Sep 19, 2002)

I started in 1986 (I think) with a IIci, then moved on (after a long time) to a PPC PowerTower 180, which is still going strong. I do most my current stuff on a Tangerine iBook, the most recent descendant of a long line of PowerBooks (100, 160, 5300).
Now running OS X 1.5, loving it, and looking forward to getting Jaguar soon.

Still have every mac I ever owned, getting to be quite a museum.


----------



## Lazzo (Sep 22, 2002)

1988 with a Mac II and a £4,000 21" monitor! A £25,000 budget just about got a DTP studio up and running in those days. Cricket Draw and PixelPaint were great! I wish Cricket Draw was still around for quick & fun stuff.

Anybody want a knackered LaserWriter NT? Bring your own forklift truck!


----------



## Dusky (Sep 22, 2002)

I was in fifth grade the first time I got to play around with a computer.  That was back in '89 or 90.  My class would visit the computer lab where we were taught how to program that turtle-thingie programming language.  Hmm, I can't recall the name, but the point of the program was to allow one to draw something on the screen by entering codes like "right 90".  Heh, I'm sure you old folks know what I'm talking about.  Yeah, it was back in the old days when the GUI revolved around a green-font-on-black-background.

I owned my first mac many years later, when I was 16.  It was a Performa 575, and the darn thing was priced at over 2000 bucks (I was working saturdays, from 7 to 7, making like 45 bucks).  If I remember correctly, it was running system 7.1.

Then in '95/'96, that computer was replaced (at no cost to me, or my parents) by a Performa 6200.  The Performa is still around, and it was only like a month ago that I actually threw away the box.  Heh...  what the hell was I thinking?

When it was time to replace the 6200, I um...  got an HP.  Yup, I went PC for a couple of months...  I think it was because I'd be able to burn CDs.  Visiting places like maccentral.com was no longer the same experience.  I felt weird.  Being online wasn't the same.  I regretted having bought a PC.

Heh, fortunately, the monitor was faulty and I was able to return the PC and get my money back.  At the time, the Apple Pro Keyboard and Mouse had recently been released...  yet more reasons for me to get a Mac.  And I did...  Indigo iMac DV400.  That was sometime around August-Octuber 2000.

Currently using an iBook 700, 14.1" Screen.  I love my iBook, but I really don't see what's so special about its external looks (people stare at it so much).  It's just...  white..  rectangular.  I prefer the look of the G3 Powerbooks.  Mmm, those things are beautiful!  And no, I won't trade you my iBook for one.... unless you can transfer my iBook's guts into your G3PB...


----------



## iMan (Sep 24, 2002)

first mac was a SE/30 in -89 or -90 can't remember.
My brother and I we used to play Specter on it, any one remember that game?  Then we got an LCII, playing specter on that was way cooler, in COLOR... he he


----------



## Lazzo (Sep 24, 2002)

Woohoo, has anyone got a copy of Specter? I may have it on one of the thousands of old floppies knocking around here, but it was an early version.


----------



## iMan (Sep 28, 2002)

I might have it at my parents house in sweden.. I'm going in a weeks time.. I'll see if I can find it..
If I remember rigth there were a few versions of specter.. I'll have a look 

Viktor


----------



## Lazzo (Sep 28, 2002)

Groovy!


----------



## StarBuck (Sep 28, 2002)

My first Mac was  a MacSE in 1988 I was at college at the time, a year later I was working for a Apple Dealer in the UK.  Since then I have had owned nearlly every model of the Mac as it has been released.

At the moment I have a G4 Ti 667Mhz and a Dual 1Gig G4 2001 Model and my girlfriend has a eMac and a iPOD.

Used to spend many an hour playing Spectra, Armoured Alley and Net Trek in the office after hours.  God that reminds me of  a few other classic games, are you ready for the list?

Warlock
Pirates
Colony
Diamonds
Deja Vu
Apache 
Dark Castle
Beyond Dark Castle
Colour Vetta
Oids

The sad thing I have all these games  stored in a box at the office with all my old system disks.


----------



## PowermacG4_450 (Sep 28, 2002)

looks like their are some geezers here, including me! LOL. 

since were talking macs once owned, mine include in order: 

color classic
performa 550
performa 6320
imac 333
powermacg4 450

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/powermacg4_450/models.html


----------



## Decado (Sep 29, 2002)

I was five years old and my fathers macintosh plus was the coolest computer in the neighbourhood. he had been using apple computers since late seventies. It was so kool cuz i kept using the plus until 94/95 when my father brought home his Quadra 950 with a powermac-card.

And all the time the plus was better than my friends PC-computers. Sure, they got colors, but the graphics was really bad and the monochrome macintosh plus monitor felt fresh and sharp compared to theirs! Used to tease them about their blocky graphics. 
Ancient art of war, Boxing, and dark castle were gods. and all those floppies filled with small arcade-games. loved those  And Apache Strike with a wheel-mouse! and Uninvited scared the crap out of me like nothing since. 

so i guess i have been a macintosh user since 85. But I bought my very first own mac just three months ago. When i get a kid, i will force him/her to use macintosh.


----------



## Decado (Sep 29, 2002)

Oh, and i forgot... it's so kool cuz last night when i was doing some cleaning in the basement i found a floppy with illustrator 1.0 AND a system. on one freakin 400 floppy! sure it's black and white and everything, but that is just so kool compared to the 1 gigabyte mac os X takes


----------

